# Remplacer le disque dur interne d'un iMac Intel Alu.



## iChe (25 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

Je m'excuse par avance si cette discussion existe déja, mais mes recherches n'ont rien donné.

Ma question est très simple. J'ai commis l'erreur en achetant mon iMac (un iMac Intel Core 2 Duo Alu) de ne pas augmenter la taille de mon disque dur, en partie a cause de mon budget très serré. Maintenant cela se retourne contre moi, et mon disque commence à saturer.

J'étudie deux possibilités, à savoir acheter un autre disque du externe (en plus de celui utilisé par Time Machine), ou changer le disque interne de mon Mac contre un plus volumineux. Je sais que cette manip' est possible de la part d'un Expert Apple, mais je n'arrive pas à trouver des grilles de tarifs (il n'est pas pratique pour moi de me déplacer jusqu'à un Centre de Services Agréé pour juste poser cette simple question).

Quelqu'un connaîtrait-il les tailles de disques disponibles, et leur prix respectifs ? S'agit-il des même disques que ceux proposé à l'achat du Mac, et les prix sont-ils semblables ? Enfin, quels peuvent être en gros les prix de la main d'oeuvre (car je pense que ça peut varier d'une région à l'autre) ?

Voila, merci par avance des pistes et réponse que vous pourrez me donner.


----------



## C@cTuS (25 Janvier 2009)

Tu devrais appeller un Centre de reparation Agréé , pour cela , rends toi ici  , et rentre l endroit ou tu te situes :

http://www.apple.com/fr/buy/locator/

la liste des tous les Apple Center auour de toi  apparaitra


----------



## Spyd3rX (25 Janvier 2009)

personnelement, je vais le faire moi même. J'ai acheté un disque dur de 1TB et je monte tout ca dès que possible. ca sera surement ds la semaine.

Je ferai un petit tutorial illustré par la meme occasion

Bonne soirée


----------



## figaro (4 Février 2009)

Spyd3rX a dit:


> personnelement, je vais le faire moi même. J'ai acheté un disque dur de 1TB et je monte tout ca dès que possible. ca sera surement ds la semaine.
> 
> Je ferai un petit tutorial illustré par la meme occasion
> 
> Bonne soirée



Salut !

Alors, as tu réussi à le changer sans problème ?


----------



## beaunois (13 Février 2009)

Spyd3rX a dit:


> personnelement, je vais le faire moi même. J'ai acheté un disque dur de 1TB et je monte tout ca dès que possible. ca sera surement ds la semaine.
> 
> Je ferai un petit tutorial illustré par la meme occasion
> 
> Bonne soirée



QUATRE JEUDI ET DES TROIS DIMANCHES.

Alors que placer un DD ext de 1 tera est un jeu d'enfant.
Faut dire que je suis pas très malin, mais j'ai vu mon engin ouvert chez moi par un technicien Apple ( Apple Care oblige) je ne suis pas très chaud pour cette manip, malgré le nombre de kamikazes qui sévissent un peu partout.
Je suis quand même un peu impatient de connaître ce merveilleux tuto qui devait nous arriver il y à dèjà longtemps.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

J'ai trouve un tuto detaille avec de nombreuses photos.

http://www.amfiteatar.org/content/view/155/78/lang,en/

Eh bien je peux vous dire que je ne me lancerais pas dans l'aventure durant la periode de garantie + AC. Et meme par la suite j'hesiterais a le faire moi-meme.


----------



## C@cTuS (15 Février 2009)

Moi j peux vous dire que c est pas très dur de changer un disque dur, mais  :

- le cadre ecran est tres fragile ; une fausse manip ,et il marque direct
- attention à pas rayer la matrice
- bien rebrancher la sonde du disque dur 
- et si vous avez pas les outils adequates, vous arriverez Jamais  à remettre la vitre sans aucune poussiere derriere .

donc si vous vous sentez capable ,et que la presence de poussiere derriere la vitre ne vous derange pas, foncez .


----------



## labrute (17 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Ce n'est pas bien sorcier, je viens de remplacer le disque de 320 Go de mon Imac 243 alu par un Seagate 1 To.

Il y a une vidéo bien faite sur Youtube. Si vous ne trouvez pas je dois avoir l'URL quelquepart.

Il faut du calme et de la patience, un jeu de tournevis Torx, une bombe de mousse spécial écrans pour nettoyer la dalle et la vitre et une petite ventouse pour enlever la vitre qui tient avec de petits aimants, un peu de scotch pour remettre ceux qui doivent être enlevés (connecteur arrière de la dalle et connecteur du disque).

Points critiques:
La connectique de la caméra qui doit être enever pour sortir le cadre et qui cherche à se coincer au remontage,
La sonde thermique et les amortisseurs en mousse collés sur le disque (en principe se recollent facilement) .
Avoir assez de place pour poser en sécurité la vitre et la dalle.

Coût de la manip, 30 euro d'outillage plus un disque.

Bon courage.


----------



## Kenjy sarouman (17 Mai 2011)

Bonjour désoler de faire remonter ce vieux sujets mais quelle taille de tournevis Torx faut-il pour démonter l'imac ? Type 20 pouce alu de 2009.

merci


----------



## R5555 (18 Août 2011)

10, 8 & 5


----------



## breizheau (20 Août 2011)

J'ai acheté ça un jour chez MACWAY. Je l'avais pris en complément d'un DD.

Indispensable pour travailler dans nos Mac... :rose:
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/12340/novodio-mini-kit-tournevis-12-en-1.html


----------



## Icosi (11 Juin 2013)

Salut,
Je suis tombé sur ce site et il y a même une vidéo qui explique comment démonter l'iMac et le remonter sois même. Bonne chance


----------

